# O.C.D Nebula High Gloss Show Wax



## Mulder (Jan 18, 2008)

Due for release Friday, 25th November 2016


----------



## MDC250 (Jan 4, 2014)

This is a lovely wax or the sample I've tried was. Will definitely be keeping an eye out


----------



## Luke M (Jul 1, 2013)

Looking forward to this. Not tried the sample, been waiting for the full size one.


----------



## bigalc (Aug 7, 2014)

This is not fair, my head is buzzing with all these new waxes and great offers appearing here on DW.


----------



## Welshquattro1 (Dec 6, 2013)

If the sample is anything to go by it will be a wax worth getting imo


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

Great news, used this new show wax and mighty impressive it is, so I will be getting this next week.


----------



## Ads_ClioV6 (Apr 27, 2014)

Does this show wax compete with say af illusion obsessions phantom or say other high end waxes.
And does it smell good as need a wax for the Christmas list
Thanks


----------



## Typeroz (Jan 10, 2016)

ADSCLIOCUP said:


> Does this show wax compete with say af illusion obsessions phantom or say other high end waxes.
> And does it smell good as need a wax for the Christmas list
> Thanks


My show wax sample was coconut and vanilla, not sure if it's the final scent though.


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

ADSCLIOCUP said:


> Does this show wax compete with say af illusion obsessions phantom or say other high end waxes.
> And does it smell good as need a wax for the Christmas list
> Thanks


Sorry mate can't help you on that, never used them waxes before but I used this show wax on top of Alien 51 and it did make a hell of a difference :thumb:


----------



## MDC250 (Jan 4, 2014)

Al, you may know that the Flo wax from WA is said to be the basis for forthcoming Vortex with an RRP of over £200 (without offer) and the sample from O.C.D definitely was holding its own as against it. Differences on application/removal was very close indeed, we are talking splitting hairs as opposed to country miles.

The vanilla and coconut scent was really nice and it did linger after application. Not sure of the final scent though. I really liked the colour of the wax but suspect it may end up being a vivid purple. It's still on the Mrs car and holding up so I'm thinking of it as a really balanced wax as opposed to an out and out show wax but it certainly delivers in the looks department.

https://r.tapatalk.com/shareLink?ur...share_fid=5052&share_type=t&share_pid=5217800


----------



## Mikej857 (Jan 17, 2012)

Teaser of the labels


----------



## Mikej857 (Jan 17, 2012)

It's going to still be the coconut and vanilla with a subtle purple colour


----------



## MDC250 (Jan 4, 2014)

Great news on the scent 

Colour wise, I like both but the one on the left is closer to the pink sample I've got which I love so that edges it for me.

You on the payroll Mike?


----------



## Mikej857 (Jan 17, 2012)

MDC250 said:


> Great news on the scent
> 
> Colour wise, I like both but the one on the left is closer to the pink sample I've got which I love so that edges it for me.
> 
> You on the payroll Mike?


Not at all I've got my sponsor already 😂😂😂


----------



## Mulder (Jan 18, 2008)

With this wax being released on Black Friday (at £32.99), O.C.D. will be offering Nebula with a 20% discount using the code *BF20* at checkout.


----------



## Ads_ClioV6 (Apr 27, 2014)

What about 50ml pots.Any discount on those?


----------



## mrbig1 (Sep 28, 2016)

Wow.. Cool heads up! Definitely having high expectations for Nebula.


----------



## camerashy (Feb 9, 2014)

will Alien also be on offer


----------



## Mulder (Jan 18, 2008)

camerashy said:


> will Alien also be on offer


The code is valid for Alien:51 too :thumb:


----------



## DiM3ch (May 5, 2011)

Will be ordering that in the morning, not used alien yet but I like the labels so that's good enough lol

Says sold out on the website though


----------



## Luke M (Jul 1, 2013)

acg1990 said:


> Will be ordering that in the morning, not used alien yet but I like the labels so that's good enough lol
> 
> Says sold out on the website though


Nebula will be marked as sold out until it's launch. Mat will change that soon.
Definitely pick up both if you can. I found Alien:51 to be a great wax.


----------



## DiM3ch (May 5, 2011)

Got the alien already still in the box and label lol will get the nebula though, really need to use some of my waxes got SV BOS the other day just because, last time i counted at waxstock I had 65 waxes I've bought more since then haha


----------



## camerashy (Feb 9, 2014)

Ordered Alien 51 and Nebula looking forward to trying it


----------



## Welshquattro1 (Dec 6, 2013)

Ordered Nebula


----------



## Mulder (Jan 18, 2008)

Nebula on order


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

Ordered Nebula show wax:thumb: I think they will all be gone soon so hurry up before you all miss out on a outstanding wax


----------



## MDC250 (Jan 4, 2014)

Mat will be busy


----------



## todds (Feb 17, 2015)

just ordered aliens 51 and Nebula yipee:driverresent to myself. America has a lot to answer for with this "Black Friday" idea:lol:


----------



## mrbig1 (Sep 28, 2016)

Just ordered a Nebula, Great customer service too. Mat took care of questions immediately.


----------



## DiM3ch (May 5, 2011)

Nebula ordered #1080 cheers for the deal Matt!


----------



## bigalc (Aug 7, 2014)

After much thought about a show wax I decided on a pot of Nebula.
Alien 51 is coming my way for xmas so i have picked Nebula to go with it.
I take it Nebula will be ok on top of Alien 51.

Order # 1090


----------



## camerashy (Feb 9, 2014)

I think Chongo mentioned it best that way and as we all know he's El Presidente.


----------



## Ben_W (Feb 15, 2009)

Ordered mine.....order #1070....

Cant wait to layer it over the Alien:51


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

Applied O.C.D new show wax NEBULA before and I must say, O.C.D. You have come up with a truly amazing wax that is so easy to apply and remove. The level of gloss it gave to the paint was instant and this is only one layer:doublesho

Well done guys:thumb:





And the good thing is the price for a 200ml Jar:doublesho


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

Forgot to mention that is was no problem at all applying this in the temperature today which was 4-5 Degrees.


----------



## camerashy (Feb 9, 2014)

That looks amazing Chongo, and with that finish its going to be very hard to beat.


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

camerashy said:


> That looks amazing Chongo, and with that finish its going to be very hard to beat.


I know Dave:thumb: it's the first wax that has truly made a difference and am not just saying that it really made the silver pop and the flake just stood out.
Even in the cold weather today it was a dream to take off cure time was about 15mins with a short pile MF cloth then a plus grey Saverschoice towel, but the thing was it didn't leave any wax residue at all.


----------



## Mikej857 (Jan 17, 2012)

It's one of only a couple of waxes I have that I find once removed it doesn't need anything else added as it leaves such a stunning finish.

I've had waxes that leave a horrible oily residue and need a spritz with a qd to finish so you never really get the true finish of the wax.

It was something Matt was mindful of and he got it spot on


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

Couldn't be more true.


----------



## Luke M (Jul 1, 2013)

Looks great Chongo. Can't wait to try it myself.


----------



## cs18 (Sep 17, 2007)

could not agree more with everything which has been said, great wax to use and lovely gloss


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

Luke M said:


> Looks great Chongo. Can't wait to try it myself.


You will love it Luke:thumb: I put it on bare paint that was in great shape and no pre wax at all, so maybe when you test it you could do one panel with just Nebula then one panel with a pre wax on:thumb: could be your next video


----------



## Jonnybbad (Jun 12, 2013)

knew I should have pulled the trigger on a pot of this


----------



## Mikej857 (Jan 17, 2012)

Jonnybbad said:


> knew I should have pulled the trigger on a pot of this


It's cos your a tighter ****er u didn't, now Matt has sold out till he's blended the next batch

At £30 for 200ml it was a no brained really


----------



## Luke M (Jul 1, 2013)

chongo said:


> You will love it Luke:thumb: I put it on bare paint that was in great shape and no pre wax at all, so maybe when you test it you could do one panel with just Nebula then one panel with a pre wax on:thumb: could be your next video


I'll try it in my review of it. The list of videos is getting crazy long at this point. Keeps me busy though:thumb:


----------



## Ads_ClioV6 (Apr 27, 2014)

Any discount codes or xmas sale on the waxes does anyone know?


----------



## Mikej857 (Jan 17, 2012)

ADSCLIOCUP said:


> Any discount codes or xmas sale on the waxes does anyone know?


Send them a msg I'm sure they'll be able to offer something 😉


----------



## Ads_ClioV6 (Apr 27, 2014)

Nebula ordered,hope it lives up too the hype and doesn't disappoint.Thinking of using 2 coats of Mitchell and King pure before the wax.Anyone tried that combo?


----------



## Baby25 (Jun 2, 2014)

ADSCLIOCUP said:


> Nebula ordered,hope it lives up too the hype and doesn't disappoint.Thinking of using 2 coats of Mitchell and King pure before the wax.Anyone tried that combo?


Hopefully it won't disappoint indeed, haha. Look forward to hearing your thoughts on it and seeing the results.

Oh, and I replied to your PM so let me know if you get the reply as my account was reset recently and hasn't been the same since so I can 't see sent messages anymore lol.


----------



## Ads_ClioV6 (Apr 27, 2014)

Wax recd and smells amazing.Hopefully get a big pot new year 
Thanks for rapid delivery


----------



## Baby25 (Jun 2, 2014)

ADSCLIOCUP said:


> Wax recd and smells amazing.Hopefully get a big pot new year
> Thanks for rapid delivery


Awesome, glad it arrived without trouble, especially given the issues I'm having with Royal Mail delivering to me in the last few weeks. No problem on the delivery. Enjoy the wax and have a good Christmas.


----------



## Leebo310 (Sep 30, 2013)

Heard nothing but good things about this and Alien 51, will be placing an order in the New Year for both!


----------

